# Tick Armageddon



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Talk to your local Public Health Department. Deer Ticks can carry diseases like Lyme.


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

I talked with a local exterminator. He suggested calling a crop duster for an area that big. He told me he charges about $900 an acre, which would put me at about $9900 a treatment for the whole property.

I can buy enough bifenthrin for the whole property, so I guess I need to figure out what kind of spray rig I can pull through the trees.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ticks live where their food source lives. Generally only a foot off the ground or so. They don't fly or jump, and there are no animals for them to prey on above that level. Treat the ground. That's where they live. Good luck keeping all of the rodents off of 11 acres. Especially if it's wooded. Deer ticks are only about the size of a pin head and mostly travel on rodents, skunks, racoons and pets. Dog ticks are much bigger and easier to spot. Done the Lyme thing. Don't ever want to do that again.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.shelter-island.org/deerandtick/4poster_brochure.html
http://www.ct.gov/caes/lib/caes/documents/publications/fact_sheets/ManagingTicks05.pdf
Chemical control . . . 

Acaricides (pesticides or insecticides that kill ticks) may be applied to lawns and woodland edges to kill ticks around the home. Many pesticide products are restricted to licensed commercial pesticide applicators. Both liquid and granular formulations have been reported effective against I. scapularis. A sufficient spray volume and pressure for thorough coverage and penetration of the vegetation and 
leaf litter is needed. Wooded areas adjacent to the home should be treated for maximum effectiveness. 

TIMING AND FREQUENCY OF APPLICATION: The optimum time for an application to control the nymphal deer ticks would be mid-May to early June. A single application of most insecticides is sufficient for the summer tick season. A fall application may be used to control adult I. scapularis (with an early spring 
application if no fall application was made). Acaricides labeled for the control of ticks in the residential landscape include the following chemicals. 

Information is intended as a guide, always read and follow EPA approved label on product container. 
„ Bifenthrin (Talstar®, Ortho® products). A restricted use pyrethroid insecticide for use by licensed applicators only. 

„ Carbaryl (Sevin®). Carbamate insecticide. A common garden insecticide, some products are for commercial use only. 

„ Cyfluthrin (Tempo®, Powerforce™). A pyrethroid insecticide. Most products for commercial licensed applicator use only, some homeowner formulations now available. One of the most commonly used commercial products for tick control. 

„ Deltramethrin (DeltaGard®). A pyrethroid insecticide that can only be used by licensed applicators.

„ lambda-cyhalothrin (Scimitar®, Demand®). A restricted use pyrethoid insecticide for use by licensed applicators only. 

„ Permethrin (Permethrin, Mosquito-Off®, Astro®, Ortho® products, Bonide® products,, Tengard® SFR, others). A pyrethroid insecticide. Some are concentrates and some are ready to spray products, mainly for homeowners. 

„ Pyrethrin. (Pyrenone®, Kicker®, Organic Solutions All Crop Commercial & Agricultural Multipurpose Insecticide®) 

Pyrethrins are derived from the chrysanthemum flower. They are often combined with the synergist piperonyl butoxide (PBO), which increases the killing power of pyrethrin, or insecticidal soap. Only a combination of pyrethrin and PBO with either insecticidal soap or silicon dioxide (diatomaceous earth) was found highly effective against ticks. Thorough coverage appears vital for these materials to be effective as there is little residual activity. Two applications may be required. 

„ Note that the Environmental Protection Agency has cancelled chlorpyrifos (Dursban) and diazinon for residential lawn use (see www.epa.gov/pesticides). 

http://www.pestproducts.com/ticks2.htm


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

My neighbor has chickens for this reason. He claims they are very good in keeping the whole area tick-free. I can ask for more details next time I see him.


----------

